# Canadian Aquarium Auctions-Forums



## Canadian_Aquarium_Forums (Jun 23, 2015)

Canadian Aquarium Auction, Forums and Classifieds, see you there siteaquariumauctions.ca - Index page


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

*Canadian Aquatic Auctions-Forums*

I've checked it out..waiting for some traffic.
It seems jumbled . Can't find the auctions.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

agreed....it does seem to be a work in progress and I couldn't even find out how to register....have to check back again one day.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

What is this anyway? I have no clue....


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the title is a little mis-leading. It is not from Canadian Aquatics. It is a auction forum for Canada aquatic related items.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> I think the title is a little mis-leading. It is not from Canadian Aquatics. It is a auction forum for Canada aquatic related items.


I agree, Charles. I'm going to edit the title so it's clear that they're not affiliated with your business.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah even I got confused. I know who they Re but when I looked the first time I thought you posted it.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Me too April. I was like, wait, did I do that...


----------

